
Chrome 85 rolling out: 10% faster page loads, collapsible Tab Groups, PDF editor - kjhughes
https://9to5google.com/2020/08/25/chrome-85-mac-windows-stable/
======
mixedCase
For Linux users, it seems that 85 also unfucks screen sharing in multi-monitor
setups, at least for X11.

